# BBQ Central Chuckleheads



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2007)

Okay folk. The list is in and it look's like we will be all together. I Just have to keep twisting arms to make sure. But so far, so good! I don't see any problems down the road.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Okay folk. The list is in and it look's like we will be all together. I Just have to keep twisting arms to make sure. But so far, so good! I don't see any problems down the road.



Chris did I miss something?? WTF are you talking about???


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 29, 2007)

Very cool.

I am really happy about this as is the team. 

Looking forward to it. 

(Larry he is talking about Oinktoberfest)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 29, 2007)

How many total forum members will be there?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 29, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":308zvp3z]Okay folk. The list is in and it look's like we will be all together. I Just have to keep twisting arms to make sure. But so far, so good! I don't see any problems down the road.



Chris did I miss something?? WTF are you talking about???[/quote:308zvp3z]

Dah, he is talking about the BBQ Central Get together in Clarence NY September 28, 29 at Oinktoberfest.  Only the second biggest collection of forum members to be in one place.  Okay, maybe there will be more than at the one we did.  Make your reservations Larry, ITS GOING TO BE A PARTY!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2007)

Larry's a little slow. Cut him some slack.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i just dropped a check in the mail for $290 so i'm in for saturday's kcbs contest and sunday's backyard grilling comp.  one question on the form, is power and water included with each site or should i have checked the box for 20 amp of power?


water is included and limited electricty


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 30, 2007)

we are just doing the Sat contest and ordered extra space and electricity. 

I wish you all the best for the Sunday comps (we will be more than happy to be taste testers LOL)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 30, 2007)

Wahoo, I get to meet the legendary Diva Q.


----------

